# My show off thread



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Just a little thread to show off a short video of my cemetery's beginning.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, that's lookin' good! I like the blue lighting.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

aha! starting a bit early are we? I'm chomping at the bit myself. Love the pillars, that's an awesome design!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work on the pilars. I like to use blue lighting myself and very little else. Looking forward to seeing the whole show.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Excellent work on the pilars. I like to use blue lighting myself and very little else. Looking forward to seeing the whole show.


ditto.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Likey, likey!! Such great detail!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

It took me 76 pics to get two that I liked. LOL, I need to work on my photography skills.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Thank God for digital cameras, yes?

The columns look great and the webbing is a nice finishing touch.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The columns & arch are beautiful and the lighting looks perfect.


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

Wowzer! Those pillars are beautiful! The lighting is really great too. Now I believe I need to go get mine out of storage and give them a facelift.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks Great!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome Bio! Looks really nice.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone!

After yesterday's vandals had their fun, I had to fix a few small spots, and re-glue an led in one skeleton's eye. We're good now. 

I have one more big monument to finish, and then I am done for this year.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Freakin' vandals. Those look fabulous.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow that looks fantastic Bio!!! You did some really great work there, I am so impressed. It looks like stone and your lighting is as everyone has said...spectacular! Sorry about the vandals....a pox on them!


----------

